# [OH] looking for gamers in the Cleveland/Akron area



## Volsung (Jan 20, 2005)

Our current group has recently suffered a little attrition, and we currently have four players (including the DM) for our D&D3.0/3.5 game.  We're hoping to drum up a few more players in the area for our Sunday afternoon game.

We usually start a little after 1PM and anywhere from 4 to 8 hours.  We aren't particularly "deep" role-players.  We're a laid back bunch who are mostly interested in rolling dice, eating junk food, and kibitzing.

We normally play in South Euclid or Macedonia at a player's house.  Our other two players are in Twinsburg and Richmond Heights, and their homes could possibly server as game locations in a pinch.

As far as experience with 3.0 goes we've only been playing for about a year.  All of us have had some amount of experience with AD&D.  However, both new players and old hands are welcome.

We'll either be continuing our current campaign (3.0, 11th level, CotSQ but not in Faerun), or starting a new one depending the consensus of the group.

I'm currently the DM, and run mostly published adventures.

If you're in the area and interested in gaming with us please post here or send me an email at: volsungATadelphiaDOTnet (replace “AT” with “@” and “DOT” with “.” before sending).


----------



## Volsung (Feb 10, 2005)

*Info update*

Our group is letting the City of the Spider Queen rest for a while, and we have begun (1st level) an Eberron campaign.  If you're interested in jumping in the game at any time please feel free to post in this thread or shoot me an email at: volsung (at) adelphia (dot) net


----------

